#ubuntu-mate 2016-12-19
<mate|89005> Hey, having similar problem as this guy https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/installing-ubuntu-mate-latest-version-via-dvd-on-g4-mdd/10615/8 any thoughts?
<mate|34862> hy
<mate|34862> any1
<mate|53420> trying to install ubuntu mate. having problems. I yaboot live video=ofonly radeon.agpmode=-1 I can get to the desktop and if I am quick and close the welcome screen I can get terminal open. It seems as though once I start messing with the GUI things freeze. Is there some command I could run in terminal that might give us more information or allow m
<mate|53420> e to trigger the installation bypassing the GUI?
<alkisg> mate|53420: there's the netboot cd or the mini cd which allow you to install anything (including mate) in text mode
<mitch> hallo
<Guest8392> :)
<mate|97890> iam new to linux how do i install a network printer
<Goldschlager120> hello
<Goldschlager120> Anyone have any issues with mate being a bit slow?
<Goldschlager120> like 10 seconds to open the home folder?
<Guest54920> hiii
<Guest54920> cozy in here
<mcassel> Mate loaded on Pi Chromium does not load but great otherwise
<ubuntu-mate> Hello, I'm trying Ubuntu Mate (live CD)
#ubuntu-mate 2016-12-20
<pruebaslinux> Colombia.... hay alguien?
<anthony> Trying to get into my home folder through places opens rhythmnbox. An update has changed a setting and I cannot remember where to go to change it back. Can anyone assist?
<alkisg> anthony: what's the output of this command? cat ~/.gtk-bookmarks
<anthony> No such file or directory
<alkisg> And what happens if you run: xdg-open ~
<anthony> it opens rythmnbox
<anthony> It's happened once before and my Linux tutor found some referance on the forums with a solution, only I wasn't paying enough attention.
<alkisg> Can you open a "guest session" and see if it happens there too?
<anthony> and cannot remeber the details
<alkisg> So that we see if it's user specific, or system wide?
<anthony> k
<alkisg> Last post in https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2343283 mentions a solution
<anthony> That's it alkisg thanks
<alkisg> np
<alkisg> Did it happen in guest too?
<alkisg> (because if it's system-wide, it might affect more users...)
<anthony> I'll bookmark that now.
<anthony> You will need to assit me with logging out and logging back in as guest. how do i do that?
<alkisg> If you click the "start menu" or whatever else you have, you'll see a logout button, you can logout that way and then select the "guest session" from the login screen
<anthony> I only have a shut down the computer button. i will go and add a login option to the panel.
<alkisg> Maybe you have it in the "system" menu then
<anthony> Yeah it was in the System menu
<anthony> It didn't happen in Guest.
<alkisg> OK then it was somehow initiated by you, not a system-wide change or upgrade
<anthony> OK that thread mentions the solution i need to make though i still need assistance changing a setting
<alkisg> What?
<anthony> where do I set caja as the application to open home
<alkisg>  Open file manager, then using any folder: right click > Open With  > Other Application > Caja (there were two Cajas to choose from:  one with a folder symbol, the other with the file cabinet symbol. I  selected the latter). ""
<alkisg> How far do you get with those instructions?
<anthony> all the way and it has repaired the break
<anthony> thanks again
<alkisg> np
<anthony> I'm very certain i didn't cause the break though np this install is buggy anyway
<sambagirl> quick question, can't i install to a usb thumb drive?
<sambagirl> i'm trying it on one usb and trying to install to another one
<alkisg> quick answer, you can :)
<sambagirl> it's reporting failed for almost everything.
<alkisg> Maybe you need longer questions/answers then, including the messages etc :)
<sambagirl> i'm using a ssd with 10 on it on the other side.
<sambagirl> get_widget stuff is failing
<alkisg> sudo parted -l
<alkisg> Or better yet, sudo parted -l | nc pastebin.com 9999
<alkisg> What's the output of that?
<sambagirl> just a sec
<alkisg> (open a terminal with alt+ctrl+t, copy/paste the command there, and then pste the output here)
<sambagirl> just a sec
<sambagirl> damn touch screen :D
<sambagirl> oh it looks like it is trying to install grub
<sambagirl> let me see if it's successful
<sambagirl> umm something very odd here
<sambagirl> brb
<sambagirl> http://pastebin.ca/3747972
<alkisg> sambagirl: you can't install to a fat partition
<alkisg> ext4 is needed
<alkisg> You need an empty stick, or one with an ext4 partition in it
<alkisg> Maybe you didn't paste all the output?
<sambagirl> well i thought it would wipe everything? that is what i selected.
<alkisg> sudo parted -l | nc pastebin.com 9999
<sambagirl> well it finished the installation let me see what happens. brb
<mate|48872> hi chatroom, has anyone tried to install ubuntu-mate with a preseed file?
<sambagirl> ok that didnt work :)
<sambagirl> oh god i think it wiped out my windows 10
<sambagirl> darnit
<sambagirl> yep it wiped out 10
<sambagirl> oh well
<sambagirl> why would it create a 7gig swap when i have 8 gig ram?
<alkisg> mate|48872: i think it would be best to be more specific on what you want with the preseed file...
<sambagirl> i think it did wipe it out. i dont see it under gparted.
<sambagirl> brb let me try to see what happens with another boot
<alkisg> sambagirl: if you selected to wipe all, sure
<mate|48872> @alkisg -  im trying to force the live cd to use a preseed file stored on a web server (automate installl) but it just jumps back to the GUI install. Was wonder if someone has the correct boot options for me
<alkisg> mate|48872: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/armhf/apbs02.html ==>
<alkisg>   preseed/url=http://host/path/to/preseed.cfg   preseed/url/checksum=5da499872becccfeda2c4872f9171c3d
<mate|48872> thats what I've being trying, but it goes directly to the GUI installer.
<alkisg> I'm not sure if booting from usb will allow an http preseed, did you try with netbooting it?
<alkisg> Also, since it's not related to the mate code base, you could ask in #ubuntu about it
<mate|48872> is there netboot ubuntu-mate iso?
<alkisg> mate|48872: no, the netboot cds don't have a de, and you can configure it with the preseed. Most packages are downloaded over the web in netbooting, so one cd fits all DEs
<sambagirl> morning. ok i have it installed. set it to legacy so i can get it to boot.
<sambagirl> my question is does linux handle rotation? this is a 360 laptop.
<fantesberger> I just installed ubuntu mate 16.04 in a vm. how can I change the kezboard layaut and add hidpi support?
<fantesberger> I found the keyboard support now under system menu. The hidpi things is critical too, I am using reading glasses and a magnifier glass in conjunction and nearly cannot read anything
<Sweetlew> Hello, everybody. I need a solution for this problem, and I need it fast. My Chromecast just all of a sudden, out of the blue, decided to not work with Chromium this morning, and I need it to work so that I can provide something to watch for all my younger cousins at my family Christmas party on Saturday.
<Akuli> does it work in full chrome?
<Sweetlew> And the Google rep on the phone is saying that it's something wrong with Ubuntu, while I'm saying that my Chromecast isn't recognizing my wi-fi.
<Sweetlew> Akuli: Yes, it worked in Chrome Canary on my windows 7 machine.
<Akuli> then you can download chrome if you can't think of anything else
<Sweetlew> Akuli: I run a 32-bit install.
<Akuli> then we have a problem
<Akuli> install or computer?
<Sweetlew> Akuli; both
<Akuli> hmh
<Akuli> and it doesn't work in other browsers?
<Sweetlew> Akuli: Not in chromium.
<Akuli> maybe you could run windows chrome in wine?
<Sweetlew> Akuli: I just tried regular chrome on my windows laptop, and chromecast worked just fine with it. I don't get it, though. I was able to cast just fine from my desktop last night.
<Sweetlew> My current chromium version is 55, btw.
<Akuli> i believe google updated their stuff
<Sweetlew> Well, I need this to work before Saturday.
<Akuli> does chrome work in wine or not?
<Sweetlew> Akuli: I don't know, I'm tired of workarounds, though.
<Akuli> try it in wine, you don't lose anything and i don't have time right now :)
<Sweetlew> Akuli: Will do. I don't have time for this issue, either.
<Akuli> hmm
<Akuli> then i'll try that
<Sweetlew> "Unable to connect to the internet. If you run a firewall, please whitelist GoogleUpdate.exe."
<Akuli> hmm
<Sweetlew> How can I tell if I have an active firewall running?
<Akuli> maybe ufw?
<Akuli> i doubt it if you haven't enabled it
<Akuli> i guess chrome just doesn't like wine, which is no surprise :(
<Sweetlew> Ok, well, if this is a supposed bug, then I don't have freaking time to wait. I need a solution to this problem, pronto.
<Akuli> borrow a windows or 64-bit computer for whatever time you need it?
<Sweetlew> Akuli: I found gufw.
<Akuli> you don't need that :)
<Akuli> sudo ufw status is enough if you really want to have a look
<Sweetlew> It's active.
<Akuli> you can disable it temporarily
<Akuli> i have no idea if chrome is actually going to work though...
<Sweetlew> Akuli: And borrowing and/or using another machine wouldn't really be ideal in my situation.
<Akuli> ok
<Sweetlew> Akuli: How can I temporarily disable it?
<Akuli> sudo ufw disable :)
<Akuli> ufw is really easy to use
<Sweetlew> "firewall stopped and disabled on system startup"
<Sweetlew> Do I need to reboot?
<Sweetlew> Akuli^
<Akuli> no
<Akuli> it just means that it won't start again if you reboot
<Sweetlew> Akuli: ok.
<Sweetlew> Nope. Still not working.
<Akuli> then we have a problem
<Akuli> your thing just doesn't work in firefox?
<Sweetlew> Akuli: No.
<Akuli> i don't have more ideas :(
<Akuli> maybe a windows vm?
<Sweetlew> Akuli: Takes up too much RAM.
<Akuli> you have how much?
<Sweetlew> Akuli: 6 gigs.
<Akuli> ooh there's no such thing as takes too much ram then :)
<Akuli> i can run a windows xp vm just fine with 2gb
<vanishare> hey guys, i;ve been trying to add two entries in "startup applications", one "/usr/bin/mate-terminal -e mcabber" and the other is "/usr/bin/mate-terminal -e weechat".. thing is, after reboot one always dissapered, how can i resolve that?
<Sweetlew> Akuli: Also, it would take up quite a bit of time for me.
<Akuli> Sweetlew, not really
<Akuli> latest chrome supports windows 7 and up...
<Akuli> we don't want to pirate anything, so you need to find a windows 7 installation dvd somewhere and just install it without activating it, windows has a 30 day trial
<Akuli> i have a windows 7 installation dvd, i could make an iso of it for you
<Sweetlew> Akuli: Ok, but I don't want to go down that route.
<Akuli> better ideas?
<Sweetlew> I've already tried enabling/disabling/resetting everything you can imagine.
<Akuli> there you go, google just updated their stuff :)
<Sweetlew> The rep did mention downgrading Chromium.
<Sweetlew> Akuli: How so?
<Akuli> i have no idea
<Akuli> you can get an old version of chromium if you want to
<Akuli> http://askubuntu.com/questions/138284/how-to-downgrade-a-package-via-apt-get
<Akuli> unfortunately i don't know how to help because i've never done that
<Sweetlew> Ok, I'm trying commands in the command line from the page you just linked. Not getting anywhere.
<Akuli> which version is your chromium?
<Akuli> also, have you apt-get upgraded recently?
<Sweetlew> Akuli: 55 and no.
<Sweetlew> Should I run apt-get upgrade?
<Akuli> if you want an older version, no
<Akuli> mine is 53 :)
<Akuli> you know what i realized
<Sweetlew> Akuli: And do you have a Chromecast that works with that?
<Akuli> i have chromiums 51, 52 and 53 in my apt cache
<Akuli> i don't even know what chromecast is :)
<Sweetlew> Well, then I need to talk to somebody on here that has a Chromecast.
<Akuli> maybe someone on #google knows?
<Sweetlew> Akuli: I just tried to downgrade, and I get dependency errors.
<Akuli> which ubuntu?
<Akuli> also, if you just want to entertain children let them play supertuxkart :)
<Sweetlew> Akuli: Ubuntu Mate 16.04
<Akuli> you could of course try 14.04, but you might as well go windows at that point
<Sweetlew> Akuli: Is there a way of how I can downgrade without dependency errors? I've been at this all damn day.
<Akuli> solve the dependency problems, of course :) or use an older ubuntu
<Sweetlew> Akuli: I don't have time for that. I'm going to be in a podcast in a couple of hours.
<Akuli> i would probably find something else for the children to do
<Akuli> how old are they?
<Sweetlew> Akuli: And, besides, I want the only one touching the computer to be me.
<Akuli> hmm
<Sweetlew> Akuli: 5 up through early teens.
<Akuli> maybe you could just look up something long enough on youtube?
<Sweetlew> Akuli: Ok, that's not helping.
<Akuli> yeah :(
<Akuli> i don't have more ideas
<Sweetlew> Yeah, well, I need this problem solved. I can't wait for bugfixes and workarounds, as this has already taken up too much of my damn time already.
<Akuli> just get another computer somewhere
<Akuli> as you can see, we're not getting anywhere
<Sweetlew> Akuli: Exactly, Which is why I need somebody that uses a Chromecast to help me.
<ubuntu-mate> hi everyone
<ubuntu-mate> I'm newbie in use ubuntu mate
<ubuntu-mate> what is a difference between ubuntu mate 16.04.1 LTS and ubuntu mate 16.10? thank you.
<mate|49444> any one home
<mate|49444> ?
<mate|49444> Boo
<Akuli> ubuntu-mate, 16.04 will be supported for many years, 16.10 for a few months
<Akuli> that's what LTS means, Long Term Support
<Akuli> you can use 16.10 if you want to try out the newest features... i wouldn't :)
<ubuntu-mate> thank you very much Akuli.
<sabaradhdc> jkhbujg
<danieldafurrylov> yiffme
<barrympix> howdy folks, I have a question regarding Ubuntu MATE hibernation option for a new laptop
<barrympix> trying to figure out how to contact matey
<barrympix> ?hibernate
<barrympix> how do I get the bot to answer a question?
<barrympix> that must not be it.
<barrympix> matey: do you answer questions?
<barrympix> I'll take that as a no.
<masnell_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<masnell_> @barrympix: there are many ppl here willing to help, just need to be patient cos many come in &  out of the chat to see if any questions we can help with based on our experience / resources.
<masnell_> For hibernation maybe worth checking the community forums tips & Tricks section
<barrympix> ah.  I am looking for something to put on my portable computer to replace (what I find to be terribly invasive) windows 10.  Ubuntu MATE looks like a great option for college purposes, I wondered if there was a problem getting the laptop to hibernate?
 * barrympix looking for tips and tricks section.
<masnell_> Linux &  Hibernation tends to be a hardware specific success story
<masnell_> Generally I have had success but you need to try on your system to confirm
<barrympix> it's a new system.  haven't got it yet.  I want to replace the OS before it boots up with anything.  I plan to boot to boot options menu, set to boot USB, and load a new OS without ever having to look at Windows 10.  I am taking a bit of a leap of faith with that kind of approach, but I don't see any redeeming features for MS at this point other th
<barrympix> an it is what the system has on it already.
<masnell_> Should not be a problem.
<masnell_> I build systems and never let Windows near them unless it's in a VM
#ubuntu-mate 2016-12-21
<barrympix> I am assuming I can make an Ubuntu-MATE live USB and check the hibernate function out like that.  I just wanted to make sure there WAS a hibernate function first of all, and really wasn't sure if the live-USB would work if it did.
<masnell_> Definitely can do hibernation
<masnell_> Doubt if active on Live USB tho
<masnell_> Hibernation AFAIK uses swap space to store RAM content, and live USB won't have access to such
<masnell_> So ensure swap file/partition = or > system RAM for hibernation use
<barrympix> I have another ?. I recall someone telling me that I could make a USB stick bigger than 64GB work as a portable OS and HDD that would work on pretty much any computer with a USB port and a decent amount of RAM.  How does one go about making a USB drive OS that will allow me to operate on an available computer, totally bypassing the HDD.
<barrympix> ?
<barrympix> I imagine that I would limit myself to 64-bit arch, and non-OS X and non-Linux machines.
 * barrympix checking breath
 * barrympix pacing about
 * barrympix walks out down the hall a bit to find the loo
<barrympix> so no on the USB sized computer?
<masnell_> Usb yes, hibernation no cos hibernation will not work between computers - hibernate on a 8gb ram machine will fail on a 4gb machine to restore
<masnell_> Plus usb port / path will change between computers
<barrympix> That would be a truly robust OS that could hibernate 8GB and wake up to only 4GB.  Yes that would be a crash you could probably hear.  Hibernation aside, I would like to be able to bring my USB computer with me, to a brothers house for example, and move all his Microsoftness aside while I finish a paper, look up stuff on the internet.  Then shut do
<barrympix> wn and leave his computer 100% as it was before I used it.  Let's just say I've been falsely accused of breaking stuff.
<barrympix> How would I go about creating this USB computer?
<barrympix> I think I have found a reference - "USB Portable Ubuntu".  but no guidance.
<lf_> ?
<lf_> hi
<alkisg> !
<alkisg> bye
<niels_> #ubuntu_mate
<niels_> ja
<niels_> ja
<niels_> zo met een
<xl4> hi
<xl4> gst-launch-1.0 videotestsrc ! xvimagesink
<xl4> autovideosink is working but xvimagesink is not working. please help me
<xl4> ??
<ceegee> good morning!
<ceegee> I specified a keyboard shortcut to start konsole. It starts the programm but does not set focus on it.
<ceegee> is there any additional configuration required?
<ouroumov> ceegee, it might depend on your window manager
<ouroumov> Marco+Compton sets focus on mate-terminal when it's launched through CTRL+ALT+T
<ceegee> windowmanager is marco
<paesico02> Hello everyone.
<paesico02> Are screenlets supported by Ubuntu Mate 16.04?
<paesico02> I just can't install them.
<mate|13329> hey guys!
<mate|13329> i have a problem in my fresh ubuntu mate install
<mate|13329> can anybody help me
<mate|13329> Im sorry!
<mate|13329> Is this the right place to ask
<mate|13329> ?
<mate|13329> I have installed- dual boot windows 10 and ubuntu mate 16.04
<mate|13329> in the boot menu, I am getting a nice GRUB boot menu. Then if I clicked ubuntu a black box is appearing in the greenish box. But it works fine.
<mate|13329> it looks horrible
<mate|13329> how to resolve it
<mate|13329> thanks!
<mate|13329> please help
<Akuli> mate|13329, can you take a screenshot? i have no idea what black box in green box you're talking about.
<Akuli> or well, a picture of the screen
<mate|13329> then i have to restart my laptop, currently im in mate. Would you give me 5 minutes ?
<mate|13329> i will post a photo of that
<Akuli> ok :)
<mate|12267> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/maNbbWWGTxmr2YXlXiAB?signature=c7a57b9aa009db134545dac3772aa102f54dcb6017bcd75c17d75997e4b4bed8&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0ODIzNDM1Mzl9
<mate|12267> hi
<mate|12267> there
<mate|12267> sorry im late
<mate|12267> this is happening if i click ubuntu option in the grub
<mate|12267> though it is working fine, I am able to log in
<Akuli> oh thingy like that
<Akuli> i had the same thing when i used ubuntu mate's weird grub theme
<mate|12267> oh! how to resolve that!?
<Akuli> you can live with it or get rid of the ubuntu mate grub theme
<mate|12267> ok how to get rid of that theme help!
<Akuli> your grub will look a bit different without the theme, a bit more like this http://www.dedoimedo.com/images/computers_years/2011_2/grub2-fedora-16-changed-timeout-boot.png
<Akuli> i think it was just one package i removed, let's see if i can find it
<mate|12267> that's better!
<Akuli> open a terminal and type this: dpkg --get-selections | grep grub | grep ubuntu-mate
<mate|12267> ok
<mate|12267> done
<Akuli> what did you get?
<mate|12267> grub2-themes-ubuntu-mate   install
<mate|12267> grub2-themes-ubuntu-mate   install
<mate|12267> grub2-themes-ubuntu-mate                                install
<mate|12267> one line only
<Akuli> ok
<Akuli> you can get rid of it like this: sudo apt-get remove grub2-themes-ubuntu-mate
<Akuli> then reboot and you should have a menu like in the picture i linked :)
<mate|12267> ok! i'll check!
<mate|12267> i'll be back!
<mate|53932> Thanks! it worked!
<Akuli> great :)
<mate|53932> thanks!
<nika_> trying to get dash on ubuntu mate 16.04 lts is pain in the ass
<nika_> anyone have any advice? I don't want a shortcut prompt to open a dash, I want one chilling on my desktop that I can throw in a search on at anytime
<nika_> Appreciate any advice, thanks
#ubuntu-mate 2016-12-22
<chatter> hey guys
<flexiondotorg> http://mate-desktop.org/blog/2016-12-22-server-outage/
<sanjeev_> face disconnection issue with my WiFi
<sanjeev_> Very frequently it disconnected
<sanjeev_> any idea
<Ghosthunter_> ?HELP
<Ghosthunter_> Nevermind
<Ghosthunter_> Figured it out.
<sudosundu> Wow! Ubuntu mate increased my battery life
<sudosundu> Thanks! for the community!
<sudosundu> :)
<wangrenai> +i
<wangrenai> hello
<alkisg> Hi
<wangrenai> I am a newbie
<ouroumov> Hello wangrenai. We won't hold that against you.
<SylvainOnLine> Bonjour a tous, je recherche un client google drive gratuit pour ubuntu mate 16.04 impossible de trouver cela des idées ?
<alkisg> !en
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu IRC channels are English only.  For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<alkisg> SylvainOnLine: see this ^
<alkisg> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<SylvainOnLine> Hi all, I'm looking for a free google drive client for ubuntu mate 16.04 impossible to find that ideas?
<alkisg> SylvainOnLine: http://www.webupd8.org/2016/03/use-gnome-318-google-drive-integration.html
<masnell_> @SylvainOnLine: try insync - works well for me with free & paid accts
<masnell_>  Just recalled I saw an article on a new client available but do not recall the name sorry
<alkisg> http://www.webupd8.org/2015/03/insync-12-released-with-new-html5-ui.html
<masnell_> SylvainOnLine: https://plus.google.com/105258101046165462263/posts/iBxkVG9Yatf OverGrive is new, maybe worth checking out
<SylvainOnLine> alkisg, masnell_ insync & overgrive is not free
<alkisg> SylvainOnLine: the first link I gave, gnome drive integration, is open source
<masnell_> SylvainOnLine: grive2 is free but is batch cli AFAIK
<SylvainOnLine> alkisg, masnell_
<SylvainOnLine> I try the first link but can not install gnome-control-center it does not find the package
<alkisg> SylvainOnLine: run this: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install gnome-control-center
<alkisg> !info gnome-control-center
<ubottu> gnome-control-center (source: gnome-control-center): utilities to configure the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.20.2-0ubuntu2 (yakkety), package size 1607 kB, installed size 6276 kB
<alkisg> It's normally available in the repositories, you should be able to find it
<masnell_> $ apt search  gnome-control-center
<masnell_> Sorting... Done                                                                                       Full Text Search... Done
<masnell_> gnome-control-center/xenial 1:3.18.2-1ubuntu6 amd64                                                     utilities to configure the GNOME desktop
<masnell_> gnome-control-center-data/xenial,xenial 1:3.18.2-1ubuntu6 all
<masnell_>   configuration applets for GNOME - data files
<masnell_> gnome-control-center-dev/xenial,xenial 1:3.18.2-1ubuntu6 all                                            utilities to configure the GNOME desktop
<masnell_> gnome-tweak-tool/xenial,xenial 3.18.1-1 all
<masnell_>   tool to adjust advanced configuration settings for GNOME
<alkisg> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<masnell_> alkisg: sorry, my bad, I should now better
<alkisg> no worries it's not a crowded channel :)
<SylvainOnLine> alkisg, masnell_ thanks its ok
<cortana_> ehi
<cortana_> mi servirebbe una mano
<cortana_> o
<cortana_> ?????'
<cortana_> ??????
<cortana> tutti morti?
<cortana> tutti inglesi
<cortana> i donate 1000€ for nothing....
<alkisg> cortana, I didn't receive them, send them again :P
<liu> hello
<veter> hey
<wangrenai> @ouroumov Thanks
#ubuntu-mate 2016-12-23
<a_legit_cookie> sup
<a_legit_cookie> anyone here?
<a_legit_cookie> okay then bye
<zeth_> hello
<ali_> hey?
<he4r7s> hi
<he4r7s> help me ubuntu MATE
<he4r7s> i not type ibus-unikey (vietnamese)
<n00bomatic_> hi ppl
<n00bomatic_> i just installed mate 16.04.1 on my new hp z440 machine with an z turbo drive (nvme pcie ssd)...my dmesg is being flooded with error msg's...
<n00bomatic_> pcieport 0000:00:01.0: AER: Corrected error received: id=0100
<n00bomatic_> nvme 0000:01:00.0: PCIe Bus Error: severity=Corrected, type=Physical Layer, id=0100(Receiver ID)
<n00bomatic_> nvme 0000:01:00.0:   device [144d:a804] error status/mask=00000001/00006000
<n00bomatic_> nvme 0000:01:00.0:    [ 0] Receiver Error
<n00bomatic_> sometimes while booting, i land on a black screen wehere those lines are scrolling up without landin on the the login screen...at least noch while i waited...5 minutes or so...
<n00bomatic_> any ideas?
<MA2973> can someone give me some advice?
<MA2973> I have just installed ubuntu-mate on a raspberrypi 3 and i get this error message when i boot up on the very first line, but the system still seems to work ok
<Akuli> can you type the error message here or post a picture of it somewhere so that we can see it?
<MA2973> the message is: [FAILED] Failed to start Load Kernal Modules. See 'systemctl status systemd-modules-load.service' for details
<Akuli> obviously you can run that command to see if you can find out more about that, but unfortunately i have no experience with systemd so i probably don't know how to help
<MA2973> http://imgur.com/a/bjjcR
<MA2973> thanks, I'll see what happens
<amundsen> hi
<amundsen> i don't like too much the default grub theme and i'd like to customize it the ubuntu way
#ubuntu-mate 2016-12-24
<mate|39105> I am long time ubuntu user and have a few questions if any of you do not mind?
<ohemdevin> What're your inquiries, mr/ms mate?
<mate|39105> just if the commands for the command line are any different
<ohemdevin> Oh, so you're a long-time user who's come back to Ubuntu after a break? No, much of the commands are going to be the same if you're using bash.
<mate|39105> no i am currently on Ubuntu but i saw ubuntu mate and fell in love xD
<ohemdevin> Oh!
<ohemdevin> Ubuntu MATE rules, haha.
<ohemdevin> No, you're going to be having the same experience (w/ terminal commands), but the GUI will be different.
<mate|39105> does it work well with Invidia graphics card and AMD cpu
<ohemdevin> Though I'm sure you're already aware of that. :P
<mate|39105> yes main reason for me debating on switching
<ohemdevin> I'm using the Nvidia open-source drivers and they work without a hitch, but if you're using a newer Nvidia card, then you'll probably want to be using the proprietary drivers.
<mate|39105> I 750 mate
<mate|39105> Ti 750 sorry
<ohemdevin> I generally use GNU/Linux with AMD APUs and they have worked flawlessly for me.
<ohemdevin> Ah, then you should definitely install the proprietary drivers available in 'Software & Updates' under the option 'Additional Drivers'.
<ohemdevin> Esp. if you're using that computer for gaming.
<mate|39105> alright Ive made my mind up then
<ohemdevin> I also recommend changing the compositor to Compton in MATE Tweak. :)
<ohemdevin> Or Compiz. Some people use that too, I guess. *shrug*
<mate|39105> im switching to mate then xD
<mate|39105> its open source as well?
<mate|39105> im assuming so but it does not hurt to know for sure
<ohemdevin> Yes, Ubuntu MATE is open-source. :D
<mate|39105> fracking awesome good deal then thanks for your help mate
<ohemdevin> No problem, sir/ma'am!
<mate|39105> one last thing
<ohemdevin> Mhm?
<mate|39105> should a lot of the same software be on mate that is on regular Ubuntu
<mate|39105> like Pycharm code blocks and such
<ohemdevin> Yes. There is a welcome screen when you start Ubuntu MATE for the first time that will allow you to install the Ubuntu Software Centre.
<mate|39105> good deal thanks
<ohemdevin> Also, as long as that software is available in the default Ubuntu repos, then you can install them and they should work as intended on any desktop environment that you choose.
<jezzmelb> Is there a fix for the themeing of LibreOffice in mate 16.10?
<jezzmelb> Ubuntu Mate
<edy> hi
<edy> I am having problems with ia32-libs
<edy> anyone can help me?
<ivan_> asg
<jack_> hey
<jack_> do i need to turn off splash and all that other stuff before i install the Nvidia binary driver?
<jack_> i had to in the original  ubuntu but idk if they fixed it where you do not have to on this version
#ubuntu-mate 2016-12-25
<mate|57617> hey there
<mate|57617> installing this on an IBM T60 right now - pretty cool!
<ibm> hey
<Guest60801> hey
<Guest60801> i just installed MATE on a new-to-me IBM T60!
<Guest60801> what should i do with this bad boy?
<jf_> help  how to change the screen resolution
<jf_> help
<liu> hi
<makers> hello
<makers> merry christmas
<SuperEngineer>  Wishing you all a very peaceful & loving Doctor Who Christmas Special Day ;-)
<ouroumov> Thanks SuperEngineer: you too!
<LinuxNovice> hello...
<LinuxNovice> I am new to Linux. Curious about Ubuntu Mate.
<LinuxNovice> How is Mate different and better than other distros?
<SuperEngineer> LinuxNovice: why not download it to a live usb/dvd and try it [run it from usb/dvd with no change to your system whatsoever..  If you you like it, that's why it's better.
<LinuxNovice> hello..
<crossy> Hi everybody. I just a Raspberry PI on the net
<zachary> can i have some help ? my headphone jack isnt working on my rasberry pi
<sixwheeledbeast> are you sure, what headphones are you using
#ubuntu-mate 2017-12-18
<ubergoose2> top distro, thank you
<ubergoose> .
<ubergoose> .
<ubergoose2> .
<guest-6EcdiX> y;yy
<guest-6EcdiX> 13256W
<guest-6EcdiX> g
<guest-6EcdiX> g
<guest-6EcdiX> g
<guest-6EcdiX> g
<guest-6EcdiX> g
<guest-6EcdiX> gg
<guest-6EcdiX> g
<guest-6EcdiX> gg
<guest-6EcdiX> g
<guest-6EcdiX> g
<guest-6EcdiX> g
<guest-6EcdiX> g
<guest-6EcdiX> g
<guest-6EcdiX> g
<guest-6EcdiX> g
<guest-6EcdiX> g
<guest-6EcdiX> g
<guest-6EcdiX> g
<guest-6EcdiX> g
<guest-6EcdiX> g
<guest-6EcdiX> g
<guest-6EcdiX> g
<guest-6EcdiX> g
<y0sh> we get it
<guest-6EcdiX> g
<guest-6EcdiX> g
<guest-6EcdiX> g
<guest-6EcdiX> gg
<guest-6EcdiX> g
<guest-6EcdiX> g
<guest-6EcdiX> g
<guest-6EcdiX> g
<guest-6EcdiX> g
<guest-6EcdiX> g
<guest-6EcdiX> g
<guest-6EcdiX> g
<guest-6EcdiX> g
<guest-6EcdiX> g
<guest-6EcdiX> g
<guest-6EcdiX> g
<guest-6EcdiX> g
<guest-6EcdiX> g
<guest-6EcdiX> gg
<guest-6EcdiX> g
<guest-6EcdiX> g
<guest-6EcdiX> g
<guest-6EcdiX> g
<guest-6EcdiX> g
<guest-6EcdiX> g
<guest-6EcdiX> g
<guest-6EcdiX> g
<guest-6EcdiX> g
<guest-6EcdiX> g
<guest-6EcdiX> g
<guest-6EcdiX> g
<guest-6EcdiX> g
<guest-6EcdiX> gg
<guest-6EcdiX> g
<guest-6EcdiX> g
<guest-6EcdiX> g
<guest-6EcdiX> g
<guest-6EcdiX> g
<guest-6EcdiX> g
<guest-6EcdiX> g
<guest-6EcdiX> g
<guest-6EcdiX> g
<guest-6EcdiX> gg
<guest-6EcdiX> g
<guest-6EcdiX> g
<guest-6EcdiX> g
<guest-6EcdiX> gg
<guest-6EcdiX> poo
<guest-6EcdiX> poo
<guest-6EcdiX> ppp
<guest-6EcdiX> p
<guest-6EcdiX> p
<guest-6EcdiX> p
<guest-6EcdiX> p
<guest-6EcdiX> p
<guest-6EcdiX> p
<guest-6EcdiX> p
<guest-6EcdiX> p
<guest-6EcdiX> p
<guest-6EcdiX> p
<guest-6EcdiX> p
<guest-6EcdiX> p
<guest-6EcdiX> p
<guest-6EcdiX> p
<guest-6EcdiX> p
<guest-6EcdiX> p
<guest-6EcdiX> p
<guest-6EcdiX> p
<guest-6EcdiX> p
<guest-6EcdiX> p
<guest-6EcdiX> pp
<guest-6EcdiX> p
<guest-6EcdiX> p
<guest-6EcdiX> pp
<guest-6EcdiX> p
<guest-6EcdiX> p
<guest-6EcdiX> p
<guest-6EcdiX> p
<guest-6EcdiX> p
<guest-6EcdiX> p
<guest-6EcdiX> p
<guest-6EcdiX> p
<guest-6EcdiX> p
<guest-6EcdiX> pp
<guest-6EcdiX> p
<guest-6EcdiX> p
<guest-6EcdiX> p
<guest-6EcdiX> p
<guest-6EcdiX> p
<guest-6EcdiX> pp
<guest-6EcdiX> p
<guest-6EcdiX> p
<guest-6EcdiX> p
<guest-6EcdiX> pp
<guest-6EcdiX> p
<guest-6EcdiX> p
<guest-6EcdiX> p
<guest-6EcdiX> p
<guest-6EcdiX> p
<guest-6EcdiX> p
<guest-6EcdiX> ppp
<guest-6EcdiX> p
<guest-6EcdiX> p
<guest-6EcdiX> pp
<guest-6EcdiX> p
<guest-6EcdiX> p
<guest-6EcdiX> p
<guest-6EcdiX> p
<guest-6EcdiX> p
<guest-6EcdiX> p
<guest-6EcdiX> p
<guest-6EcdiX> p
<guest-6EcdiX> p
<guest-6EcdiX> p
<guest-6EcdiX> p
<guest-6EcdiX> I need some body
<guest-6EcdiX> I need some body
<guest-6EcdiX> I need some body
<guest-6EcdiX> I need some body
<guest-6EcdiX> I need some body
<guest-6EcdiX> I need some body
<guest-6EcdiX> I need some body
<guest-6EcdiX> I need some body
<guest-6EcdiX> I need some body
<guest-6EcdiX> I need some bodyI need some bodyI need some bodyI need some bodyI need some bodyI need some bodyI need some body
<guest-6EcdiX> I need some bodyI need some body
<guest-6EcdiX> I need some body
<guest-6EcdiX> I need some body
<guest-6EcdiX> I need some body
<guest-6EcdiX> I need some body
<guest-6EcdiX> I need some body
<guest-6EcdiX> I need some body
<guest-6EcdiX> vI need some bodyI need some bodyI need some bodyI need some bodyI need some bodyI need some bodyI need some body
<guest-6EcdiX> I need some bodyI need some bodyI need some bodyI need some bodyI need some bodyI need some bodyI need some bodyI need some bodyI need some bodyI need some bodyI need some bodyI need some bodyI need some bodyI need some bodyI need some bodyI need some bodyI need some bodyI need some bodyI need some bodyI need some bodyI need some bodyI need some bodyI need some bodyI need some bodyI need some bodyI need some bodyI
<guest-6EcdiX> need some bodyI need some bodyI need some bodyI need some bodyI need some bodyI need some bodyI need some bodyI need some bodyI need some bodyI need some bodyI need some bodyI need some bodyI need some bodyI need some bodyI need some bodyI need some bodyI need some bodyI need some bodyI need some bodyI need some bodyI need some bodyI need some bodyI need some bodyI need some bodyI need some bodyI need some bodyI need
<guest-6EcdiX> some bodyI need some bodyI need some bodyI need some bodyI need some bodyI need some bodyI need some bodyI need some bodyI need some bodyI need some bodyI need some bodyI need some bodyI need some bodyI need some bodyI need some bodyI need some bodyI need some bodyI need some bodyI need some bodyI need some bodyI need some bodyI need some bodyI need some bodyI need some bodyI need some bodyI need some bodyI need some
<ppsxs> hi everyone :)
<januszchmiel> Dear users and developers,
<januszchmiel> My name is Janusz Chmiel and I Am using Ubuntu Mate 16.04 LTS, X64 bit. I have issue to configure WIFI network. Ubuntu Gnome have very simple applet for WIFI configuration. System display available WIFI sites, user simply type WIFI password according to The WIFI which user have selected and everythink go excellent. But how to configure WIFI site in
<januszchmiel>  Ubuntu Mate? I love this stable, very fast environment, without random application crashes while opening and closing window. But would be possible to find or even develop similar simple GTK based WIFI configurator, like Gnome is using please?
<januszchmiel> I know, that Ubuntu Mate has app where I can manually configure WIFI network. But. I can not type channel number, there is only default choice. May be, that I do not correctly interprete this reality, because I Am visually impaired and I AM using Orca.
<mate|29122> hello everyone
<diogenes_> hello
#ubuntu-mate 2017-12-19
<mate|53735> hey guys, im trying to install mate, can you give me some good guide link?
<mate|23042> hello guys, can anyone help me install ubuntu mate
<mate|23042> i installed the package and when i logged out and back in its not letting me choose unity or mate
<mate|23042> it just goes straight to unity
<mate|23042> i used this guide
<mate|23042> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/08/install-mate-desktop-ubuntu-14-04-lts
<ty> Ty
<ty> Hello
<PizzaLovingNerd> Yo
<PizzaLovingNerd> Can I have some help
<PizzaLovingNerd> I just installed Ubuntu Mate
<PizzaLovingNerd> The wifi worked during the install
<PizzaLovingNerd> but now it doesn't
<PizzaLovingNerd> I checked "lspci" and my wifi card doesn't show up
<PizzaLovingNerd> ????
<Menzador> PizzaLovingNerd: It doesn't show up?
<mate|57652> Bunas noches
<mate|22397> Salut! Bonsoir!
<PizzaLovingNerd> @Menzador no it doesn't show up
<PizzaLovingNerd> but it worked fine during the installation
<Menzador> PizzaLovingNerd: Did you try [ sudo ip link ]?
<PizzaLovingNerd> let me try it
<PizzaLovingNerd> How will I send the logs without wifi? On my other laptop atm
<Menzador> Print them out and mail them to me :P
<PizzaLovingNerd> I don't have a printer
<Menzador> Actually, I'd ask my question in #ubuntu if I were you, you'll find better support there at this hour
<PizzaLovingNerd> ok
<PizzaLovingNerd> let me upload a picture off my phone
<PizzaLovingNerd> @Menzador pasteboar.co/GYSjP6s.jpg
<PizzaLovingNerd> pasteboard.co/GYSjP6s.jpg ****
<Menzador> So it's there
<Menzador> It shows as "wlx6c71d99d8bc4"
<Lifewine> Are there ever any mods here?
<Lifewine> *Operators
<alkisg> Ubuntu IRC operators? Possibly not... why?
<Lifewine> To me it seems odd, most other linux distro IRC channels have multiple operators etc.
<alkisg> Lifewine: all ubuntu channels are handled by ubuntu irc operators. They don't use all different flavors, so of course they aren't in all the channels
<alkisg> If they are needed, one can go to the channels whey they are and call them
<Lifewine> alkisg thanks for clearing that up, I haven't used IRC before.
<alkisg> Heh, cloacked user without experience? :)
<Lifewine> alkisg I went to register my username after asking how and someone was asking for registration and a cloak so I copied them :P
<alkisg> Hehe
<Lifewine> Worked out quite well after I found out what a cloak did.
<guest-a1or5q> * Connected. Now logging in.
<guest-a1or5q> * *** Looking up your hostname...
<guest-a1or5q> * *** Checking Ident
<guest-a1or5q> * *** Couldn't look up your hostname
<guest-a1or5q> * *** No Ident response
<guest-a1or5q> * Capabilities supported: account-notify extended-join identify-msg multi-prefix sasl
<guest-a1or5q> * Capabilities requested: account-notify extended-join identify-msg multi-prefix
<guest-a1or5q> * guest-a1or5q is already in use. Retrying with guest-a1or5q_...
<guest-a1or5q> * Capabilities acknowledged: account-notify extended-join identify-msg multi-prefix
<guest-a1or5q> * guest-a1or5q_ is already in use. Retrying with guest-a1or5q__...
<guest-a1or5q> * Nickname is erroneous or already in use. Use /NICK to try another.
<guest-a1or5q> * Connected. Now logging in.
<guest-a1or5q> * *** Looking up your hostname...
<guest-a1or5q> * *** Checking Ident
<guest-a1or5q> * *** Couldn't look up your hostname
<guest-a1or5q> * *** No Ident response
<guest-a1or5q> * Capabilities supported: account-notify extended-join identify-msg multi-prefix sasl
<guest-a1or5q> * Capabilities requested: account-notify extended-join identify-msg multi-prefix
<guest-a1or5q> * guest-a1or5q is already in use. Retrying with guest-a1or5q_...
<guest-a1or5q> * Capabilities acknowledged: account-notify extended-join identify-msg multi-prefix
<guest-a1or5q> * guest-a1or5q_ is already in use. Retrying with guest-a1or5q__...
<guest-a1or5q> * Nickname is erroneous or already in use. Use /NICK to try another.
<guest-a1or5q> * Connected. Now logging in.
<guest-a1or5q> * *** Looking up your hostname...
<guest-a1or5q> * *** Checking Ident
<guest-a1or5q> * *** Couldn't look up your hostname
<guest-a1or5q> * *** No Ident response
<guest-a1or5q> * Capabilities supported: account-notify extended-join identify-msg multi-prefix sasl
<guest-a1or5q> * Capabilities requested: account-notify extended-join identify-msg multi-prefix
<guest-a1or5q> * guest-a1or5q is already in use. Retrying with guest-a1or5q_...
<guest-a1or5q> * Capabilities acknowledged: account-notify extended-join identify-msg multi-prefix
<guest-a1or5q> * guest-a1or5q_ is already in use. Retrying with guest-a1or5q__...
<guest-a1or5q> * Nickname is erroneous or already in use. Use /NICK to try another.* Connected. Now logging in.
<guest-a1or5q> * *** Looking up your hostname...
<guest-a1or5q> * *** Checking Ident
<guest-a1or5q> * *** Couldn't look up your hostname
<guest-a1or5q> * *** No Ident response
<guest-a1or5q> * Capabilities supported: account-notify extended-join identify-msg multi-prefix sasl
<guest-a1or5q> * Capabilities requested: account-notify extended-join identify-msg multi-prefix
<guest-a1or5q> * guest-a1or5q is already in use. Retrying with guest-a1or5q_...
<guest-a1or5q> * Capabilities acknowledged: account-notify extended-join identify-msg multi-prefix
<guest-a1or5q> * guest-a1or5q_ is already in use. Retrying with guest-a1or5q__...
<guest-a1or5q> * Nickname is erroneous or already in use. Use /NICK to try another.* Connected. Now logging in.
<guest-a1or5q> * *** Looking up your hostname...
<guest-a1or5q> * *** Checking Ident
<guest-a1or5q> * *** Couldn't look up your hostname
<guest-a1or5q> * *** No Ident response
<guest-a1or5q> * Capabilities supported: account-notify extended-join identify-msg multi-prefix sasl
<guest-a1or5q> * Capabilities requested: account-notify extended-join identify-msg multi-prefix
<guest-a1or5q> * guest-a1or5q is already in use. Retrying with guest-a1or5q_...
<guest-a1or5q> * Capabilities acknowledged: account-notify extended-join identify-msg multi-prefix
<guest-a1or5q> * guest-a1or5q_ is already in use. Retrying with guest-a1or5q__...
<guest-a1or5q> * Nickname is erroneous or already in use. Use /NICK to try another.
<guest-a1or5q> * Connected. Now logging in.
<guest-a1or5q> * *** Looking up your hostname...
<guest-a1or5q> * *** Checking Ident
<sax> hi everyone
<hitmandreams> Is this a good place to get assistance on an issue?
<nddipiazza> I daily use UbuntuMate 16.x and UbuntuMate 17.xThe alt-tab windows switcher is pretty great but there is one issue with it. When you click on a window while alt-tab is pressed, it doesn't switch to the window. It just closes the window switcher. So if you have 30 windows open but you can see the window you want... you have to tab, tab tab... until you get to it instead of just clicking it.Is there some way to configure Ub
<nddipiazza> should i create a new feature request or is this something that is already possible to do with some configuring?
<vkareh> nddipiazza: this is not currently implemented. I think there was a feature request for this but I couldn't find it. Might as well create the feature request on github - I know that something similar (using arrows, instead of the mouse) was recently implemented by a community member (it's not part of the current release, though)
<nddipiazza> yeah arrows would be fine too
<nddipiazza> vkareh: thanks
<vkareh> nddipiazza: you're welcome! the arrows work very well, it's just not released yet. If you want to submit a feature request, marco (the window manager) is the correct place: https://github.com/mate-desktop/marco
<nddipiazza> ah crap i put it in the launch pad issue tracker before
<vkareh> ah, no worries - launchpad works too! :)
<nddipiazza> https://github.com/mate-desktop/marco/issues/364
<vkareh> okay, found it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mate/+bug/1739242 - thanks for submitting it! It makes it more likely that someone will actually implement this
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1739242 in ubuntu-mate "application switcher support clicks" [Undecided,New]
<nddipiazza> cool ty
<vkareh> great, thanks!
<nddipiazza> that was me
<nddipiazza> can you find the PR where someone added the arrow ability?
<nddipiazza> vkareh:
<nddipiazza> maybe it wasn't a PR
<vkareh> nddipiazza: here: https://github.com/mate-desktop/marco/pull/330
<nddipiazza> got it
<nddipiazza> ty
<vkareh> sure!
<nddipiazza> it says merged
<vkareh> yeah, that one is merged - it's just tagged for version 1.19.1, which hasn't been released
<nddipiazza> ahh
<nddipiazza> that code - can it handle clicks too?
<vkareh> it *might* make it to Ubuntu 18.04, but I'm not sure
<nddipiazza> nah just keybindings looks like
<vkareh> nddipiazza: nope, it doesn't handle clicks - just arrows
<vkareh> nddipiazza: tbh, I think adding click support would be fairly easy at this point
<nddipiazza> sweet
<nddipiazza> thanks vkareh super nice of you to help me ~!
<nddipiazza> bye.
<vkareh> nddipiazza: you're welcome :) bye!
<peteryanke>  I do that
#ubuntu-mate 2017-12-20
<eckert> bonjour youtube bloque avec firefox et chromim ne s'installe pas merci
<diogenes_> eckert,
<diogenes_> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<eckert> please youtube in firefox is no possible toheart
<samuel> spick spanish
<alkisg> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<jaga__> hi
<diogenes_> hi
<jaga__> when i compile a program it tell that couldn't connect to docker daemon is not running
<alkisg> jaga__: I don't think this is related to ubuntu-mate, so maybe it'll be better to find a more appropriate channel, like #programming or #docker, depending on which of those is your issue
<diogenes_> jaga__, I've never done that but you might try something like: systemctl status docker
<PlainDave> how do I change the cursor blinking speed when it's in an edit field?
<PlainDave> My problem is solved. Just thought you should know.
<omgwtf> and the solution was?
<PlainDave> in the keyboard preferences
<PlainDave> I was looking in the mouse preferences
<omgwtf> didn't even know that was a thing?
<PlainDave> Yeah, I had a hard time finding it because the default was a pretty slow blink
#ubuntu-mate 2017-12-21
<alkisg> flexiondotorg: Ubuntu-mate is used in many i386 systems. In 18.04, aslr/pie will be on by default, resulting in 10% less performance, while the old i386 machines are already slow.
<alkisg> I wonder, would it make sense to do a one-time backport of the 18.04 mate version to a 16.04 PPA, so that i386 users continue with 16.04 for as long as they get to keep those PCs?
<alkisg> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Security/Features#Built_as_PIE
<g3Agr1> hi
<mandje_> an usb dongle for wifi. Edimax. if i plug it in the laptop, it should be recognised automatically if it´s compatible?
<mandje_> no sound, no nothing. i cant imagine the onboard wifi has to be disabled..
<mandje_> with ´lsusb´ it´s detected as; Bus 001 Device 010: ID 148f:5370 Ralink Technology, Corp. RT5370 Wireless Adapter
#ubuntu-mate 2017-12-22
<methat> hello
<calinb> Could use some Ubuntu Mate advice to update an old Mac-mini running Ubuntu 12.04 and Gnome classic desktop
<calinb> Mate looks pretty similar but should I also consider building a desktop system up from 16.04.3 Ubuntu server installer?
<calinb> I'd go with Gentoo for longer term support, perhaps, but don't have many high speed Internet bits, ATM (will need to ssh into system for apt-get install or download .deb files from the library)
<calinb> oh...Mac-Mini is ppc (G4), BTW
<ali1234> i would use the Ubuntu Mate Desktop ISO, if you want a desktop
<ali1234> building up a working desktop from the server ISO is not as trivial as many people would have you believe
<calinb> Thanks, alil234. From my experiences with Ubuntu 12.04, I'll think I'll still get the Ubuntu Server after Ubuntu Mate desktop support dies in 2019.
<calinb> The mini has been in storage for a couple of years, but I now have a need for it again. 12.04 Precise still runs fine on it, but would like to upgrade to a current OS and they are few and far between for PPC these days!
<calinb> i meant to say that I suspect I'll still be able to apt-get update and get Ubuntu server up
<calinb7> yes--building from server would be more work (but still easier than Gentoo, which I've had very good luck previously)
<calinb7> and too many source bits to download for Gentoo!
<calinb7> excellent distro, if you can get the bits!
<calinb7> i will try Ubuntu Mate (looks great on the Google+ creenshots)
<calinb7> thanks again!
<cybervoyager> test
<alkisg> flexiondotorg: I can't type Greek (for full name) in the Ubiquity installer in MATE 18.04, while I can anywhere else like in mate-terminal. Exiting fcitx solves the problem. This problem wasn't there in 16.04.3.
<alkisg> ttps://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fcitx/+bug/1739732
<alkisg> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fcitx/+bug/1739732
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1739732 in fcitx (Ubuntu) "Can't switch to Greek in Ubiquity when fcitx is running" [Undecided,New]
<alkisg> flexiondotorg: is it normal to have 2 keyboard applets in mate? Both the one from mate and the one from fcitx?
<alkisg> Is fcitx really needed in our seeds?
<alkisg> Fortunately, ubiquity removes fcitx from the installed system, so no issues there at least
<Lengsdorfer> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1734147
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1734147 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 17.10 corrupting BIOS - many LENOVO laptops models" [Critical,Confirmed]
<Lengsdorfer> canonical stopped download of 17.10:  https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<cedrin> c'è qualcuno con cui parlare !
<mate90211> Hello!
<mate90211> Im having a problem with bluetooth, on unbuntu 16.04, was working, now it connects but  no sound. Does not show in pulse audio
<mate90211> I've tried everything, any suggestions would be greatly appreciated :)
<Centurion> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/vNsSHLFaQSaYXvO7M5ka?signature=061dd69b0117335d2139b957b0302d420162dfc4a449c7cff0b4713224c49dd5&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE1MTM5NDU4NzF9
<techeone> bonjour
<techeone> hello
<alkisg> Hello
<jasonbourne> bonjour
<jakub> ahojte
<jakub> hi all
<diogenes_> hi
#ubuntu-mate 2017-12-23
<r3kz> I install mate and got some kinda warning during the apt-get update, about broken dependencies, after I ran apt-get check, that showed nothing, anyone have any idea what this is about?
<r3kz> s/install/installed
<adam5isalive> Hey guys
<adam5isalive> Anyone ever seen libvert-qemu show up as a user at login?
<elisha> i need help
<elisha> i need to install whatsapp
<elisha> on my pc
<adam5isalive> Anyone ever seen libvert-qemu show up as a user at login?
<EldonMcGuinness> Whatsapp on your pc?
<EldonMcGuinness> Isn't that a web app?
<EldonMcGuinness> adam5isalive, if you're still there: https://askubuntu.com/questions/897026/why-do-i-have-a-libvirt-qemu-account-in-lock-switch-account-options-in-ubuntu
<Guest89262> hi i logged in my first raspberry pi
<alkisg> flexiondotorg: in http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/seeds/ubuntu-mate.bionic/live you select "fcitx-bin" but not "fcitx".
<alkisg> But in http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/germinate-output/ubuntu-mate.bionic/live the result is that fcitx is installed anyway because of Recommends: chains.
<alkisg> Maybe remove fcitx-bin completely from the seeds, since it's causing so many issues?
<mate|14054> hi
<mate|14054> hi
<alkisg> hi
<diogenes_> h
<diogenes_> i
<adam5isalive> Anyone ever seen libvert-qemu show up as a user at login?
<twosky2000> hey there, how do i best integrate openvpn in to mate? i saw there's openvpn gnome tool, but seams suboptimal
<mate|53499> hello, is there a mate in French?
<donofrio> help how do I fix this package issue (https://apaste.info/n5xb)....fresh install of mate, apt-get upgraded so all updates applied, then I install packages I need when I look at remmina its 1.1.2 and I require 1.2.0 in order to connect to my work windows boxes. I added the remmina-next and then upgraded and these packages are 'held back?' I need 1.2.0 please if you have a moment and know what I should do I'm all ears....
<pavlushka> donofrio: can you try 'sudo apt -y full-upgrade'
<pavlushka> ?
<donofrio> uh sure (your second person to ask me that) did you see the apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade (don't the three commands do the same thing as apt full-upgrade?)
<pavlushka> yeah
<pavlushka> donofrio: but I am on 16.04 and your method worked for me without any issue
<pavlushka> donofrio: my results https://apaste.info/trhc
<donofrio> pavlushka, https://apaste.info/wJvc ;(
<donofrio> I'm 16.04 as well
<donofrio> https://apaste.info/9CoW
 * pavlushka trying to tric
<pavlushka> *k
<pavlushka> donofrio: you might try 'apt remove remmina-common --force'
<pavlushka> donofrio: and then if anything goes wrong, do a 'sudo apt install -f'
<donofrio> I'll try that right now....
<donofrio> it returned "E: Command line option --force is not understood in combination with the other options"
<pavlushka> and donofrio cut out --force, use the basic
<donofrio> k
<donofrio> https://apaste.info/JhDr
<donofrio> this is where I get stuck....been here many times: https://apaste.info/a0MC
<pavlushka> donofrio: now just install remmina by 'sudo apt install remmina'
<pavlushka> donofrio: try 'sudo apt update' again
<donofrio> k
<donofrio> https://apaste.info/AbCF
<donofrio> (no joy) https://apaste.info/aRK0
<pavlushka> donofrio: the difference is between powerpc and amd64
<pavlushka> donofrio: may be powerpc version has some package issue
<donofrio> not looking for quick answer just feels like I'm close but....
<diogenes_> donofrio, try: sudo apt --fix-broken install
<pavlushka> donofrio: I suggest you to joing #ubunt and port your issue there and if not fixed, file a bug
<pavlushka> #ubuntu
<donofrio> E: Command line option --fix-broken is not understood in combination with the other options
<pavlushka> donofrio: but you should 'sudo apt install -f'
<donofrio> https://apaste.info/nqXe
<donofrio> and I have lurked in #ubuntu for years ;)
<donofrio> they won't be fixing this, powerpc is dead to them.....but I seen ubuntu mate with people showing it's about the only thing that will from right on g5's
<diogenes_> donofrio, you could try to create a new user and try there, maybe some configs got meesed up
<pavlushka> o/ diogenes_
<donofrio> brand new install from the dvd iso
 * pavlushka giving way to diogenes_ 
<diogenes_> pavlushka, :)
<donofrio> again not looking for instant resoution (would be nice) just want this working sometime.....
<donofrio> older hardware is still rockin....
<diogenes_> pavlushka is a russian name isn't it?
<pavlushka> yes diogenes_ the Philosopher
<diogenes_> hehe
<pavlushka> but me from UTC+6 locale - BD
<diogenes_> what is BD?
<diogenes_> donofrio, let's see what you got under the hood, tun: inxi -Fxrc0 | nc termbin.com 9999
<donofrio> http://termbin.com/xno6
<pavlushka> diogenes_: Its country code of Bangladesh
<diogenes_> pavlushka, I see
<diogenes_> donofrio, why do you get the remmina ppa? isn't it available from the default repo? (sorry I haven't used ubuntu based for awhile, hard to remember)
<donofrio> diogenes_, only 1.1.2 is available and that will not connect to my windows hosts, I need 1.2.0 for it to work....
<diogenes_> donofrio, have you ever had 1.2.0 working on this machine before?
<donofrio> yes when I was debian 9, no sound loaded and video had issues but yah worked great with d9)
<diogenes_> donofrio, debian is debian what about this particular OS and version?
<donofrio> only on x86
<diogenes_> so on this OS version you haven't tried yet? it's the first time?
<donofrio> oh no tried it many times, didn't work or broken package issue, tred ubuntu server with me manually installing xfce gdm and such, didn't woork then as well..second time trying mate
<diogenes_> donofrio, my advice is to try to compile it: https://github.com/FreeRDP/Remmina
<donofrio> its some sort of package depenancy issue, like how do I force it to use only -next repo when apt-get installing?
<diogenes_> donofrio, have you ever heard such term as "dependency hell"?
<donofrio> yah
<diogenes_> then this is now what's happening in this case, once you got in there, you can't get out
<donofrio> what about https://apaste.info/B5xD?
<donofrio> :( https://apaste.info/anJK
<diogenes_> donofrio, try this: https://bintray.com/probono/AppImages/download_file?file_path=Remmina-1.2.0.glibc2.15-x86_64.AppImage
<pavlushka> donofrio: you have done that much to make work remmina then you should try compiling and install remmina in the least :p
<alkisg> donofrio: have you tried installing the package from bionic to xenial?
<alkisg> (without using a ppa)
<donofrio> no not yet (open to idea's)
<alkisg> donofrio: actually wait, the ppa worked fine here
<alkisg> So you must have installed some other package that breaks it, let me check...
<alkisg> donofrio: to make sure, you're trying to install this on 16.04, correct? https://launchpad.net/~remmina-ppa-team/+archive/ubuntu/remmina-next
<donofrio> I'll rebuild if I need to in order to get this working
<donofrio> yah
<alkisg> There's no need to rebuild anything, for me it worked fine
<alkisg> Just add-apt-repository and apt install remmina
<donofrio> I did that already
<diogenes_> donofrio, you tried the link I gave?
<alkisg> Sorry, if you already installed it what's the issue then?
<donofrio> yah stopped when he said it worked for him....
<alkisg> donofrio: what architecture are you using? I tried on i386...
<donofrio> http://termbin.com/xno6
<alkisg> donofrio: I'm missing something... PPAs don't build for powerpc, where did you get the git version of remmina, from somewhere else?
<alkisg> https://launchpad.net/~remmina-ppa-team/+archive/ubuntu/remmina-next/+sourcepub/8419021/+listing-archive-extra
<alkisg> No powerpc there
<donofrio> it worked when I was in debain9
<alkisg> The ppa worked?
<donofrio> yah I thought it did, I've rebuilt this rig with "a few" distro's and reinstalls ten's of times
<donofrio> so I forget
<alkisg> What's the output of this? apt policy 'remmina*' | nc termbin.com 9999
<alkisg> Ubuntu and Debian do have powerpc builds, but not PPAs
<donofrio> http://termbin.com/f7f6
<alkisg> Specifically, the powerpc build for bionic is https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/remmina/1.2.0-rcgit.24-3ubuntu1/+build/13685103
<donofrio> no powerpc64 just ppcel ;(   it said "Error: Wrong archiyeyire 'ppc64el'
<alkisg> donofrio: so, the PPA doesn't have powerpc builds. So you can only get the remmina-common package from there, because it's for "all" architectures, but the other ones not; that's why you get dependency failures
<alkisg> So, remove that PPA AND the remmina-common package, it won't help you
<donofrio> ok what do I try steps?
<alkisg> ppcel is different from powerpc64?
<alkisg> Then you'll need to find the package in the bionic "ports" site
<donofrio> yah ports is what I'm doing
<donofrio> when it comes to debain
<alkisg> http://us.ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/pool/universe/r/remmina/
<alkisg> All the necessary ppc64el.deb 1.2.0-rcgit packages from there...
<alkisg> Download them and dpkg -i install them
<donofrio> no only the dbg and plugin's are at that url /r/remmina I need remmina-plugin-rdp ;(
<alkisg> donofrio: that's in main, us.ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/pool/main/r/remmina/
<donofrio> ah
<donofrio> it's tryin
<donofrio> said older version normally used - lol it installed common 1.2.0 just now
<mate|76079> hello, just a hint please, is there a screenshooter for the top panel in Mate? Such as the Xfce4 applet for instance?
<donofrio> common 1.2.0 worked cause it was an _all dep
<donofrio> cannot find plugin-rdp for _all
<donofrio> ?
<donofrio> heck I cannot any more _all.deb there ;(
<donofrio> in main
<diogenes_> mate|76079, try shutter
<donofrio> I'm not opposed to compiling if I have to just want to ensure steps needed to have a clean compile
<mate|76079> hi,we tried shutter, but it needs to access the preferences to add the delay, it's too much for the user whom I"ve installed
<mate|76079> diogenes_: this is why I come here to ask if something as simple as the xfce applet could be available for mate
<mate|76079> diogenes_: we pressed the printscreen key and that workes, so pb solved. :)
<mate|76079> thanks for your help (even if ... )
<mate|76079> bye now!
<donofrio> was that a driveby?
<swift110> hey all
<diogenes_> hey
<mate|47353> Hi all, I can seem to find l3tp vpn. Do i need to install a package. Ubuntu 17.10 Mate
<mate|47353> l2tp, sorry
<Menzanta|phone> !info l2tp
<ubottu> Package l2tp does not exist in artful
<Menzanta|phone> Hold on
#ubuntu-mate 2017-12-24
<jr_> hi here
<diogenes_> jr_, hi
<smiith> hi here
<jr_> diogenes_, do you have some knowledges on mate for raspberry pi ?
<diogenes_> !ask @jr_
<diogenes_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jr_> i just installed mate on a pi 3 and i can't see all the wifi networks around me
<jr_> in the network manager icon at the top right, it's noticed that "wifi network device not managed"
<jr_> i succeeded to connect to my network modifying etc/network/interfaces
<jr_> but i still can't see the other networks, and now the network icon just disappeared
<alkisg> If network-manager detects that you are using /etc/network/interfaces, then it stops managing the card
<alkisg> So, undo your /etc/network/interfaces changes
<jr_> ok, but after how to connect to my wifi ?
<smiith> it's me "jr_" i use windows 10 on this computer
<smiith> to modify etc/network/interfaces" i read this thread and i applied the solution of karfai https://askubuntu.com/questions/775597/how-to-use-onboard-wifi-on-raspberry-pi-3-with-ubuntu-server-16-04
<alkisg> jr_: which network card are you using? what's the output of lsusb?
<jr_> alkisg, i paste here ?
<jr_> or on pastebin
<jr_> there is 4 little lines
<jr_> i'm on a raspberry pi 3B
<alkisg> !pastebin | jr_
<ubottu> jr_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<alkisg> jr_: ah, so it has internal wifi?
<jr_> alkisg, yes, all is on the card - chipset BCM43143 - I'll post a thread on the forum
<alkisg> As you wish
<jr_>  alkisg i'm updating the system
<jr_> but if you have a solution it will be cool too
<jr_> firefox chrashes every time since I updated and upgrated mate... note my day
<diogenes_> jr_, try: mv $HOME/.mozilla $HOME/.mozilla.bak
<donofrio> k so it wasn't an extra repo, remmina 1.2.0 powerpc is working right out of the gate using debian-sid packages in debian it's weird cause my windows session is "Blue" dunno why and dunno why if remmina 1.2.0 works from fresh install why not in ubuntu by default....oh happy holiday ;)
<alkisg> Eh you can test with ubuntu mate 18.04 daily build, it has 1.2.0 :)
<pavlushka> donofrio: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<donofrio> alkisg, https://apaste.info/m1RT
<donofrio> my remmina look blue (only remmina does this) https://1drv.ms/f/s!AsBlZbBf72iNoK0eL_CgOppGvX_AGA (close out X any login windows unneeded)
<donofrio> the blue one is me remoting to my work desktop, the proper color version was me taking a screenshot of the workstation though windows 10 to show what it should look like...
